# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns > Liberty Campaign Evaluation >  The LP Has Been Dead for a Long Time

## Ronin Truth

> *The LP Has Been Dead for a Long Time*By Llewellyn H. Rockwell, Jr.
> 
> June 12, 2016
> 
> 
> Writes Phillip Folkler:
> 
> I have been reading the commentary regarding the so called libertarian party with some amusement Same kind of amusement as one gets from a disaster movie.
> 
> ...




https://www.lewrockwell.com/politica...ead-long-time/

----------


## Semper Vigilans

I will probably vote Johnson in protest of the establishment, just like I did last cycle.

I just can't stomach Trump or Clinton.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

The LP was stillborn.

----------


## Semper Vigilans

I'm not going to disagree, but surely you can admit...

It'd be fun as hell to give the R or the D a run for their money...

----------


## robert68

> So I find myself reading Walter Block regarding Trump… *I wont do anything in that direction,* but I do point out the few good reasons Dr. Block mentions when I am asked.





> But the saying…. “Mankind is not a rational creature, *but a rationalizing one”* seems to be proved again and again.


You've been proving that this election cycle Lew.

----------


## euphemia

> I will probably vote Johnson in protest of the establishment, just like I did last cycle.


So basically you would vote pro-war, pro-abortion, pro-big government?

----------


## acptulsa

> You've been proving that this election cycle Lew.


Boy, has he ever!




> So basically you would vote pro-war, pro-abortion, pro-big government?


Only a lesser-of-two-evils-propagandist could conflate the only vote for less war and less government that way.  Anyone else is inclined to talk sense on the subject.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The LP was stillborn.


And the D's and R's were born retarded.

----------


## acptulsa

> And the D's and R's were born retarded.


While Lew Rockwell is a born obstructionist.

----------


## William Tell

> Only a lesser-of-two-evils-propagandist could conflate the only vote for less war and less government that way.  Anyone else is inclined to talk sense on the subject.


How is a vote for the LP the only vote for less war and less government?

----------


## acptulsa

> How is a vote for the LP the only vote for less war and less government?


Ha!  Oops, I guess I was being a bit of a lesser of three evils propagandist there, wasn't I...?

I was just doing it for illustrative purposes, I assure you.

----------


## William Tell

> Ha!  Oops, I guess I was being a bit of a lesser of three evils propagandist there, wasn't I...?
> 
> I was just doing it for illustrative purposes, I assure you.


LOL that's exactly what I was going to say next.

----------


## Aratus

there is an unintentional byproduct from the Twitter*spat Facebook~flamer cyberspace universe we are often part of,
Gary Johnson's name is now a household word, like as if its one cyber*word.  garyjohnson. just that. i am cutting him
slack on Aleppo.  his gaffe may have revived the LP in a bigger way. remember ROSS PEROT in the 1990s and his good
ole REFORM PARTY? Gary Johnson the geographically challenged may be on the verge of denying a state or two or three
to both Hillary "C" and THAHHH Donald. Hillary "C" might even swamp D.T by popular vote but be part of a 269 v. 269
Electoral College deadlock because of the antics of the third guy who might end up being a POTUS with the last name of
JOHNSON and all jokes that go along with this. ANDREW, LYNDON and now GARY. Jill Stein right now is protesting near
an oil pipeline that is being built that connects the Dakotas to Illinois. If she keeps this up, she may be arrested on the spot.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> While Lew Rockwell is a born obstructionist.


God bless him for it, too.  If there were more Paulian/Rockwellian obstructionists in congress, I'd be inclined to take politics a little more seriously.

----------

